# This places at Congress?



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Another thing- he's way more muscled in the front than he is in the back, which gives him such an awkward look.

I personally don't like him.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

poor thing looks like he's standing on tiptoe.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Dont get me wrong...I love me some Quarter Horses. The close to a block they resemble, the better as far as I am concerned. I just think that halter horses are supposed to be breed standards..and he doesnt even look functional. Sorry to criticize...im just puzzled!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

He has a tiny head and his shoulders look like they belong on a bull, not a horse.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a quarter horse and I love him madly but every time a professional or quarter horse breed show happens I get sad. They don't seem to stress versatility and functionality which I always assumed was the point of the breed - haha.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I seriously doubt that he is broke to ride. His conformation wouldn't permit him to be used for moderate riding and stay sound. Plus, I bet he would be about like riding a jackhammer during an earthquake. Unfortunately, that is the type that they look for in halter classes. If I was looking for a horse to ride, I would keep looking because that one would be more trouble than he was worth.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree. He just looks odd. Not sure what has happened to the AQHA over the years-just look at what they are looking for in pleasure, too.......


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Now I am regretting not showing Nico in halter! He atleast had functional conformation. He was Impressive bred too but without all the hypp and tiny feet! Maybe Ill get a few confo shots of him and some of you confo people can help me disect it. I can do that now since he technically isn't mine anymore! LOL


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Ehh, that horse is downright ugly. Halter classes used to be about correct, sound and functional conformation. Now its all about who can have the most muscly, butt ugly, HYPP horse.


----------



## reyvin (May 16, 2010)

typical AQHA halter horse. i doubt he rides, and if he does its rough.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

His front end looks like a cow...
But its very typical as far as AQHA standards.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

reyvin said:


> typical AQHA halter horse. i doubt he rides, and if he does its rough.


And if he does ride, he won't be riding long!Look at those pasterns! The tiny feet! The absurd overmuscling is the least disturbing thing. That this should be in vogue...your friend should keep looking. This horse is useless and is in for a world of trouble as he ages.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor fella..:-(
People are out of their minds breeding this.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree. The only one that benefits from this type of breeding is the owner. That horse will be lame by the time he is 15. I love some big stocky QH's but I like them to have legs to support it. 

btw my friend thinks he is 'dreamy' and cant understand why I am not 'in to' him. Gross!


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Its just sad. Its almost seems like its a game to them to see how much weight they can pack on those tiny feet before the horse just collapses are they can't walk anymore. Their was a lady they used to board with us and she had this mare who was supposedly a top halter show horse as a three year old and from all that weight stacked onto her feet she developed rather sever laminitis. It saddens me too how when people see a very muscled horse thats lame they automatically think its HYPP because so many people still breed them and just don't understand that they shouldn't breed these horses, yes your going to get a beefcake of a horse but really? Is it worth the risk? Is it really even that ATTRACTIVE to you? My mom's mare is lame from an horrible incident that happened to her as a yearling and one of her supplements we give to her that helps her walk has beet root in it that really makes her show muscle. I swear every time we take her somewhere someone asks if she's impressive bred.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Yuck! Yet another reason I don't do halter. What's the point of breeding for a type of horse that you can't ride? AQHA needs to reconsider their standards. I wish they would go back to looking for foundation type horses.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

HAHAHAHAAAA!!!!... Sorry, that shouldn't be funny... Poor fella, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

What's HYPP?

And even my mom says that horse is disproportionate and she doesn't even know a lot about horses. My opinion was stated many times in the above posts.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Tasia said:


> His front end looks like a cow...
> But its very typical as far as AQHA standards.


I was just about to say "He looks like a cow..." but you beat me to it! Haha!


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

tempest said:


> What's HYPP?


Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis is a genetic disease that causes muscles spasms, weakness and can cause the horse to collapse. It can also cause paralysis in the area around the lungs and cause the horse to suffocate. Most, if not all horses, have Impressive in their bloodlines somewhere and is thought to be caused by so much inbreeding.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

AQHA still insists that KingP-234 is their standard. Here he is.

Now I would ride THAT horse!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

ooah, perdy! he is a lil over at the knee, but has so much more of the mustang look to him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> AQHA still insists that KingP-234 is their standard. Here he is.
> 
> Now I would ride THAT horse!


I would too. When I think QH, his build is what comes to mind. Thick but functional (and lovely).


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> AQHA still insists that KingP-234 is their standard. Here he is.
> 
> Now I would ride THAT horse!


Now _that's_ a QH!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

And since I am a sucker for the big bums...here is my former horse, Nico


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'm not a fan of heavily bred "halter" horses, like this...I want a horse that is functional, just as much as he is pretty...this horse is not that functional at the present, because he is so heavily muscled (muscle doesn't equal strength). I'm the same way when it comes do any animal...Just because it is winning, doesn't mean it's 'well bred' or highly functional. I want both, not one or the other.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree. Without function, whats the point? My friend is actually going to look at that horse tonight. I told her for the 5500 they are asking for him, I could find her 4 nicely bred QH's who are ride ready and trained. She just thinks hes got a great build. Ooooh-Kayyyyy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nico looks to be a good example of what I picture when I think of good QH bodies. His angles are good, he is well muscled and from the pictures, he appears to have good bone in his leg and big feet. All good things. 

Is she looking for a halter horse or is she wanting something that she can ride? If she is wanting to ride, you might point out the shoulder, pasterns, and feet on him and mention that he would likely not stay sound for riding because of them.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

smrobs. I have. Ive told her tons of times that the horse just cannot possibly stay sound. Hes a draft horse built on arab legs. 

Funny thing about Nico...He is a grandson of Impressive. Somewhere in his lines...things must have gotten tangled! His feet are huge compared to another boarders horse who is Impressive bred also. Izzy's feet look like they could fit in a coffee cup!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think she's just got to 'make the mistake' herself, if she's unwilling to waver from her standpoint. And who know's maybe she'll get lucky and the horse will stay sound for some time; IF she's able to get rid of some of the weight and muscle he may hold up alot better, but as he is currently, he will be VERY uncomfortable as a riding horse, which could make him a very hard to handle horse due to his discomfort.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Disfunctional is all I can say =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KcFinancialBurn (Aug 17, 2010)

This is how Halter QHs are supposed to look. They are supposed to be bulky (muscles) but there must be somthing wrong and different with him because a good halter (that looks like that) should not be for sale for 5500. More like 15000


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think you have to qualify for congress.

I think he looks like a halter horse.... Right now he's in halter shape but he could be re-fit to ride. He may or may not be trained to ride, if he's a gelding, he probably rides. Looks like a WP horse to me...


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

His gigantic frame on tiny feet has probably cause him to be lame. My friend went and saw him and wasnt impressed. She thought she would really like him but he is only greenbroke to ride. 

I find his build gross. I have owned and loved QH my whole life. The halter horses now-a-days are just gross misrepresentations of what the breed should be. **my opinion**


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hukassa said:


> Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis is a genetic disease that causes muscles spasms, weakness and can cause the horse to collapse. It can also cause paralysis in the area around the lungs and cause the horse to suffocate. Most, if not all horses, have Impressive in their bloodlines somewhere and is thought to be caused by so much inbreeding.


Inbreeding has NOTHING to do with it. It is a genetic defect that traces soley to Impressive.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

IMO thiat is not what ANY horse should look like =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Inbreeding has NOTHING to do with it. It is a genetic defect that traces soley to Impressive.


Thats what it said on google when I looked it up sorry:lol: Didn't mean to give incorrect information.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

:lol: Look at that puny head!

Ok sorry.. I know I shouldn't laugh, his head just looks so tiny in those pictures, and his shoulders. Eeek!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> His gigantic frame on tiny feet has probably cause him to be lame. My friend went and saw him and wasnt impressed. She thought she would really like him but he is only greenbroke to ride.
> 
> I find his build gross. I have owned and loved QH my whole life. The halter horses now-a-days are just gross misrepresentations of what the breed should be. **my opinion**


I whole heartedly agree with this; like I said before, I want functionality, as well as beauty...

Unfortunately, the show 'standards' change even within other show realms as well, and have nothing to do with the actual breed standard...instead seem to have to do more with 'what 'looks' good'...or what's popular in breed type at the time. I personally think that this does NOTHING to enhance the breed at all, and detracts from what the original purpose the animal was bred for. The QH was bred for cattle work, and was raced on the weekends (where he gets his name from)...The horse in this particular thread would NEVER stand up to the rigors of that original purpose. Now QH out of horses like Hollywood Dun It, Rugged Lark, or JAG (CA's stallion) would, and I think that's what a QH horse SHOULD look like.


----------

